

IOS still the most revenue-generating platform ($5,200 per developer/month) - MatosKap
http://www.developereconomics.com/report/q3-2013-developer-revenue-models/

======
devx
Nice way to average it out, but wasn't there a previous survey that showed
that 60 percent of developers make less than a few hundred a month or
something?

